# طلب اى معلومات عن fire alarm



## بحب الاسلام36 (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم

لى رجاء بعد أذنكم

أريد أى حاجه عن fire alarmويا ريت لو فى برامج عنها او كتالوجات او اى حاجه اقدر استعين بها فى المشروع بتاع التخرج 

ياريت تساعدونى

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## yasser512 (25 مايو 2007)

http://www.qariya.com/electronics/fire_alarm_sys.php
جهاز انذار ضد الحرائق


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (26 مايو 2007)

هذه الكتيب قد يفيدك فيه معلومات لا بأس بها


----------



## م.سعد نجم (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tarek_elzayat (4 يونيو 2007)

*يعتمد** نظام الحريق في الأساس علي المساحة المراد مد شبكة إنذار حريق بها حيث أن كل شمعة حريق(**Smoke Detector** ) تعمل في مساحة نصف*
*قطرها 5**m** وعلي هذا الأساس يتم توزيع الشمعات في المساحة المطلوبة؛ ويوجد في المشروع الذي قمت بتنفيذه ثلاثة أنواع من ال **Detectors** وهي*
* 1- **Addressable Photo-electric Smoke Detector*
*2- **Addressable rate of rise heat Detector*
*3-**Smoke* *Addressable Duct* 
** البند رقم (1) *
*وهو البند الخاص بشمعة الحريق التي تعطي إنذار حريق مع أي أحساس بأدخنة تقطع دائرة ال **Photo-electronic Cell** وهناك نوعان من هذه الشمعات:*
*أ‌- **نوع يعطي إنذار حريق مع مرور أي كمية أدخنه من خلال ال **Photo-electronic Cell** وهذا النوع يفضل عدم استخدامه في المناطق الحيوية أو ذات الأهمية العالية*
*ب‌- **النوع الثاني ويعتمد في التركيب الداخلي له علي دائرة **Comparator **بحيث تكون هذة الدائرة مبرمجة علي نسبة معينة من ال **Dust **فإن زادت هذة النسبة عن الكمية المبرمج عليها ال **Comparator** يعطي سارينة إنذار *​**البند رقم (2)*
*وهو البند الخاص بشمعة الحرارة والتي تعطي إنذار حريق مع تعدي درجة الحرارة عن حد معين وذلك من خلال تمدد مادة معينة داخل الشمعة فتقوم بغلق دائرة الحريق لتعطي إنذار الحريق ويوجد نوعان من هذة الشمعة :*
*أ‌- **النوع الأول ويعتمد علي درجة حرارة ثابتة* *Addressable fixed heat Detector** وفيه لا يعمل ال **Heat **إلا إذا تعدت درجة الحرارة الحد المبرمجة علية الشمعة وبالتالي إذا حدثت زيادة في درجة الحرارة تدريجيا فلن يعطي إنذارا إلا إذا تعدت الحرارة المبرمجة وبالتالي فهو غير آمن 100% *
*ب‌- **النوع الثاني ويعتمد **علي الزيادة في درجة الحرارة* *Addressable rate of rise heat Detector** وهو النوع الأفضل حيث أنة يعطي إنذارا مع أي زيادة غير طبيعية في درجة الحرارة*​**البند رقم (3)*
*وهو البند الخاص بشمعة ال**Smoke* *Addressable Duct** وهي التي يتم تركبها علي دكت الراجع وليس ال **Supply** الخاص بوحدة التكييف بالمبني* *Return Duct of the Air Hand Unit * * حيث أنة يشعر بالأدخنة القادمة من المنطقة الواقع بها الحريق. فإن تم تركيبة علي ال **Supply** فلن يشعر بأي أدخنة لأن جميع الهواء القادم قادم من المكيف **(Fresh Air)**.*

أما بالنسبة لباقي أجزاء النظام ففي اللقاء القادم إن شاء اللة ​


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (5 يونيو 2007)

شكرا ونتمني المزيد


----------



## مهجة محمد (6 فبراير 2008)

*fire system installation*

FIRE ALARM SYSTEM INSTALATION GUIDE


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (14 فبراير 2008)

ما الفرق بين جهاز كاشف الحريق الضوئي والأيوني؟


----------



## andaziar_iq (15 فبراير 2008)

Dear 
Please,visit this site:www.systemsensor.com ,you will find everything there..


----------



## ادور (15 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## mohabd28eg (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## farasha (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Grid (5 أبريل 2008)

whats the benefit from in and out of fire wiring?
means why we have to define the IN and OUT of the wire
plz


----------



## ماجد ابوزياد (21 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## mohamed_bakir (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*نرجو من سيادتكم التكرم بارسال اي شيئ له علاقه بالتوصيل للدوائر عملي او نظري*​


----------



## مصطفى ريان (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وهذا كتاب ممتاز ايضا رابطه هنا
All Engineering Topics: Active fire protection systems


----------



## إبن جبير (15 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس رائد ومهندس محمد شكراً لكما على هذه الكتب المفيدة بارك الله فيكما


----------



## محمد حسيين (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الملفات القيمة*

شكرا جزيلا للسائل و شكرا جزيلا للأخوة على الملفات القيمة و الجميلة


----------



## أحباء فى الله (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*رداً على ما الفرق بين جهاز كاشف الحريق الضوئي والأيوني؟*​

* الفرق بين كاشف الدخان الضوئى والأيونى *


* الكاشف الضوئى  يسمى كاشف الدخان المرئى ( invisible smoke detector ) وهو يستخدم فى الأماكن ذات الحساسية الغير عالية ( الأماكن العادية ) لإنه عبارة خلية ضوئية داخل مجرى وعندما يدخل الدخان داخل مجرى الحساس فإنه سوف يحجب الأشعة الغير مرئية ( infra red beam) وبالتالى يظهر ال alarm .*


*الكاشف الأيونى *
[FONT=&quot]*فيتكون جزء الإستشعار بالكواشــف مــــــن غرفتيـــن*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*: إحداهمــا خارجيــــــــة مفتوحـــة ،والأخــرى *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*داخليــة شبــه مغلقـة و هـى تُعـــد الغرفــة المرجعيــــة أو القياسيــــة.*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]*الغرفـة القياسيـة مركب بدخلها شريط رقيـق ذو نشـــاط إشعاعــى منخفـــض من مـــــادة الأمركيوم ( *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*241 ) و هى التى تمكـن التيـار الكهربى من المرور بين الغرفتين الداخلية و الخارجيــة بعـــد توصـيل *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*الكاشـف بالتيـــار.*[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]*عنـد دخــول الدخــان الى الكاشــف تلتصــق جزيئات الدخان بالأيونات الموجودة بالداخـل مسببة خفضا *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*للتيار بالغرفة الخارجية و رفع الجهد الكهربى ( الفولت ) بين الغرفتيــن.*[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]*لما كان الجهـد الكهربى بين الغرفتين مراقبـاً بدائرة الكترونية فإن أى زيادة معايـرة مسبقـاً للجهد الكهربى *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*بين الغرفتين مما يعنى وجود دخان حريق ،و تتحول حالـة الكاشـــــف إلى وضع الإنذارفتضاء لمبة *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*خارجية حمراء فى قاعدة الكاشف ،و معلنة و جود دخـان*[/FONT]

Slide 15 .O {font-size:149%;} 

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ​


----------



## silverengineer (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanks Alot...


----------

